# Hot mud residue



## Paulie (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone ever find a chemical that will cut that residue left by hotmud????

Tried a bunch of things but nothing will touch it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya, I remember talking about this before...
There's nothing really that I remember that helps..
Best to just not use Hot Mud.
I remember some guys asking if they could run it through their pumps and bazookas and not leave that residue build up. You just can't. Not worth it.
Perhaps somebody else on here knows better, but I can remember talking about this before and there really wasn't a solution I don't think.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Might not work for your situation, but I've found that soaking in hot water gets rid of almost anything. Let it sit overnight.....I've had buckets that have had major build-up inside, and a night of sitting got rid of it. In your case, not sure what it's stuck to though (I also add glue to my set muds....still comes off). I like those green scotch-brite pads too....and steel wool when necessary.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 27, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Might not work for your situation, but I've found that soaking in hot water gets rid of almost anything. Let it sit overnight.....I've had buckets that have had major build-up inside, and a night of sitting got rid of it. In your case, not sure what it's stuck to though (I also add glue to my set muds....still comes off). I like those green scotch-brite pads too....and steel wool when necessary.


It's a question I asked before only pertaining to auto toolz. Just wondering if anybody had found a cleaner to remove it. I have more than one pan with the white scale firmly attached to the sides. 

The manufacturer might have a specific cleaner but have yet to hear of one. Just wondering.....


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Caustic soda?


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

What is hotmud i'm not fimiliar with that product? is that like sheetrock 90?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> What is hotmud i'm not fimiliar with that product? is that like sheetrock 90?


Ya, I didn't know what it was until I joined this site either.
It's another way of saying "setting compound"
So yes, like sheetrock 90 or Proroc 90 or any chemically enhanced powder mix you have in your area.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I have to sand it off my hawks..I have switched to magnesium hawks [Kraft] The residue dosen't seem to build up on magnesium as bad compared to aluminum hawks..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Homax Homax Homax, Nothing else. OR, Lube the crap out of your tools first, Then it wont stick, I use it in CP tubes as well, Lanox lube first, No sticking.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have found this lubricant works great for getting it off your pan after it is dry. I just wash out all I can and let it dry then spray this on. The next day it is back to normal. And it is a great tool lub. Aaron from Columbia Tools told me about it. Smells kinda weird too!
http://www.kellsportproducts.com/AS&NAS.html


----------



## remcraz (Dec 20, 2011)

Try spaying an even coat of wd-40 before using but not to thick as this is a release agent and then go to Lowes and get some swimming pool ph equilizer and let them soak in it. This has been working good


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Has anyone tried vinegar, or something like CLR?


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Just depends on how long you leave your buckets and tools set before you clean them,, I use a clean bucket of water and drywall tape to clean my buckets and tools after every batch of quickset. Wad up the tape and scrub ,,, cuts the residue off PDQ.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 27, 2011)

remcraz said:


> Try spaying an even coat of wd-40 before using but not to thick as this is a release agent and then go to Lowes and get some swimming pool ph equilizer and let them soak in it. This has been working good


I've tried WD but did'nt touch it. However never thought of getting pool equalizer....



fr8train said:


> Has anyone tried vinegar, or something like CLR?


Yes, I've tried both, didn't touch it. I even tried muriatic acid... still nothing.



betterdrywall said:


> Just depends on how long you leave your buckets and tools set before you clean them,, I use a clean bucket of water and drywall tape to clean my buckets and tools after every batch of quickset. Wad up the tape and scrub ,,, cuts the residue off PDQ.


Yes, I clean 'em after every batch too but sooner or later you loose a batch and let it go off before you want it and the build up begins. 

I filled out a contact form for USG and asked them this weekend. Hopefully I'll hear back from them.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't have any residue on my pan after using? I use Pro Form quickset, so maybe there is a difference.


----------

